# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENDO CHALA CHOCLEADA DE MAIZ AMARILLO DURO CERTIFICADO AGARARIA 15 DE ABRIL

## jsanchezp

Tengo 4 hectareas de maiz amarillo duro que pienso vender como chala a establos de Huacho, mi numero de contacto es el 993656141 en caso de estar interesado favor de comunicarse.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Vendo maíz amarillo duro Vendo maíz amarillo duro VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------

